# Unter Wasser Text Effect



## Miranor (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, ich möchte eine intro ähnlich diesem hier erstellen, bekomme auch alles ganz gut hin, nur nun weiß ich nicht wie ich den text so verschwimmend ausblenden lassen kann wie in diesem Video.

gruß miranor


----------



## cybaer6 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Miranor!

Ich kenne mich leider nicht mit Adobe After Effects aus. Schon mal probiert ob Du diverse Anleitungen im Netz finden kannst?

Zum Beispiel hier: http://www.adobe.com/de/products/aftereffects/pdfs/aftereffectscs3_scripting_guide.pdf

Des Weiteren kannst Du neben den Video den Ersteller (callme4b) finden:
http://www.youtube.com/user/callme4b

Schreibe ihn in YouTube an - der wird Dir sicher weiterhelfen können...

CyBÄR


----------



## chmee (19. Oktober 2008)

Dafür ist der Displacement-Effekt in AE verantwortlich. zB in dieses Tutorial reinschauen :
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-tutorials/289911-ayato-web-21-flammendes-logo.html

mfg chmee


----------



## janoc (19. Oktober 2008)

Der Effekt "CC Mr. Mercury" hat mir mal bei einem ähnlichen Effekt ganz gute Ergebnisse gebracht.


----------

